# Pinching napkins



## mikep (Mar 13, 2017)

dd


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

paper towels? what are they?
my kids were 12 years old before they realized that DQ, McD, Domino's etc...weren't supplying us with "serviettes" hahaha
dont get me started on portion pack ketchup, mayo, mustard etc...or coffee creamers...


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Napkins? That is chump change. I know someone who owned a restaurant in Banff for years.

Top of the list for stolen items included cutlery, salt and pepper shakers, Katsup bottles, vinegar and even the odd plate or cup. Campers who forgot items are were apparently so poor they could not afford to buy these items at the Safeway or did not want to shoplift them from Safeway. But I guess they were quite happy to steal them from the restaurant. Not disposable take out packages either...the real dinner table variety.


----------



## mikep (Mar 13, 2017)

jargey3000 said:


> paper towels? what are they?
> my kids were 12 years old before they realized that DQ, McD, Domino's etc...weren't supplying us with "serviettes" hahaha
> dont get me started on portion pack ketchup, mayo, mustard etc...or coffee creamers...


LOL!!


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Are you a bum, lowlife, riffraff or a combination of the 3?

Great example for the kids.

Now brag about the big stuff that you boost.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I think the last fast food joint I went to was about 35 years ago, so I guess this method wouldn't work for me.

But let me get it straight. Steal napkins from fast food restaurants, so we don't have to buy paper towels?

There has to be better ways to save money.

ltr


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

My brother is the Ninja master of this. Not only does he swipe napkins and silverware, if he passes a table with change on it he will scoop it up as he passes. He is an *******.


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

We use cloth napkins that go into the wash. Better option for the environment.


----------

